# New Commissioned Turnings



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well finally got some turning in this week after being on the road over a month. These are commissioned pieces that a lady wanted. The first being a cheese platter with dome which is 15 1/4" X 2", a Elm salad bowl which is 13" X 5", and a Oak change bowl for her husband which is 7 1/2" X 3 1/2". The salad platter and salad bowl are finished with gloss waterlox. The first coat was flooded on each piece. The last 4 coats were thin and wiped on. The Oak bowl is finished with Anitque oil and still needs a couple of more coats. She agreed to $250 for the 3. I was happy with that.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're still my main source of inspiration Bernie and these latest pieces are of a quality that I'm trying very hard to achieve but the long absence from the lathe hasn't helped.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Bernie, your work is superb!
And just to think you get paid for it after all the fun!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm running out of compliments here Bernie!!! Just darn nice work! Love how your work manages to bring out the characteristics of the wood beautifully.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

I really like these. I would like to make a salad bowl like that.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all. I really appreciate it. It sure is nice to get paid especially having so much fun. Harry thanks for the great compliment. I keep trying everyday to up the ante and push myself to become better.


----------

